# AlbaCon - An online, charity focused roleplaying game convention.



## a2ndchapter (Jun 12, 2020)

AlbaCon is being held on the 3rd & 4th October 2020 and it's raising money for It's Good 2 Give which is a charity for young people with cancer.

We'll be posting more details about event signup and pricing (all money going to charity) soon.
Right now we're looking for GM submissions, there's a form on the website for that, and your help to spread the word.

Website: https://albacon.co.uk/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AlbaConRPG/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/AlbaConRPG
2020 Charity: https://www.itsgood2give.co.uk/

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 26, 2020)

RPG submissions are open! Get your games submitted here - Host A RPG | AlbaCon


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jul 19, 2020)

Evening all. The AlbaCon RPG schedule is currently sitting at 80 games with more to come - RPG Schedule | AlbaCon
If you're looking to run a game then submit it here - Host A RPG | AlbaCon
Event sign up opens on Friday 21st August @ 20:00 BST.

The number of companies supporting us continues to grow and you can find out more about them here - Sponsors | AlbaCon

As a reminder, the con is being held over the weekend of the 3rd & 4th October and we're raising money for It's Good 2 Give, a charity that supports young cancer patients and their families.  You can find out more about the work they do here - It's Good 2 Give

Any questions, let me know!


----------

